# Cross cut hedge



## Macdietrich (Apr 15, 2014)

Finished this 1 up for my buddy Kevin Lynch who was down last 2 days turkey huntjng with me cross cut hedge fancy band and a CA finish

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/EAB1CD55-AC63-4353-B8FC-AF3403C280F6.jpg

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/F73C8243-5030-40C7-8E95-5CA3292AFBB7.jpg

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 15, 2014)

Very nice Mac! I love the design you use for your calls.


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 15, 2014)

Nice looking call Mac. I really like the look of that cross cut hedge

Kevin is a good guy. I sold him an Ipe over spalted poplar long box a couple of years ago and talked with him on the phone a couple times. He is one of those guys that after you talk to him you want to meet him in person.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 15, 2014)

Crosscut can't be beat and the band is sweet!!


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 15, 2014)

Pretty call got to love cross cut wood with strong grain. Kevin the one that makes the wing bone calls? If it is they are slick.


----------



## Macdietrich (Apr 15, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Pretty call got to love cross cut wood with strong grain. Kevin the one that makes the wing bone calls? If it is they are slick.



Yep that's the 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 15, 2014)

Winner, winner, mallard dinner!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 15, 2014)

WOW that is a beauty !!! I like the band too !!!


----------

